# Bachlauf entfernen,wo überwintern frösche



## manu.bobby (2. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mich erstmal vorstellen. Ich heisse Manu und mein Mann und ich(und unsere Tochter) haben einen Teich mit einem Bachlauf. Im Teich befinden sich (leider nur noch) 8 Goldfische (Der __ Reiher hat mir 9 Stück geholt). Jetzt haben wir Schnure gespannt und seit dem war er nicht mehr da. Aber dafür haben wir jetzt ganz viele Baby Goldfische. Und wir haben __ Kröten und __ Frösche.  Wo ich schon bei meiner Frage wäre.
Wir wollen den Bachlauf weg machen. Damals haben wir 4 alte Betonwände von einem Abriss als Haus aufgestellt und als Dach so zu sagen die schwarze Bütt. Durch die Pumpe im Teich wird das Teichwasser hoch in die Bütt gepumpt und kommt als Bachlauf wieder in den Teich. Damit ihr wisst, wovon ich rede, habe ich Bilder angehängt. Ich habe jetzt aber Angst um die Frösche und Kröten. Wann ist die Best Zeit den Bachlauf weg zu machen? Jetzt nicht, ist mir klar. Aber was ist im Herbst oder Winter, wenn die Frösche, Kröten ihren Winterschlaf halten. Am Bachlauf sind löscher, unten drunter ist es hohl und viele, viele Steine. Was, wenn die Frösche, Kröten dort ihren Winterschlaf halten. Kröten überwintern ja meistens an Land, oder? Ich will nicht, dass den Fröschen, Kröten vielleicht was passiert. Wann und wie kann ich das am Besten machen? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir einen Tipp geben könnt, damit den Frösche und Kröten dabei nichts passiert. 

Vielen vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antwort

LG Manu
P.s.: Das mit den bildern klappt nicht. Die reiche ich noch nach:


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf entfernen,wo überwintern  frösche*

Hallo

und
:willkommen 


das ist ja schön ,dass Du Dir darum Gedanken machst  

entweder jetzt noch so bis Ende des Monats  
oder nächstes Jahr ab Mai

noch schläft nix  

und im Mai sind alle wieder fit

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4030/?q=gek%FCsst

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15438/?q=kr%F6te

mfG


----------



## manu.bobby (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf entfernen,wo überwintern  frösche*

Hallo Karsten,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Dann werden wir das auf jeden Fall noch diesen Monat in Angriff nehmen. Hoffentlich hüpfen sie schnell genug weg, wenn wir die Mauern und Steine entfernen.

Danke und einen schönen Tag

LG Manu


----------

